# La Pavoni Europiccola - no lights, no heating up



## fix4me (May 5, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have a 2004 La Pavoni and with the problem- when you switch it on- there is no lights and it doesn't heat up. I have a suspicion that the problem might be with the heating element or the thermostat- am I right? Maybe someone already came across with the same problem?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry, but I'm afraid I've not encountered this.

Google or a pavoni service centre would be my options now.

Good luck


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have you checked the fuses, both the plug fuse and the thermal cut out fuse in the base?


----------

